# Cheap camo face paint



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

I use a cork from a wine bottle....the real cork not the fake plastic corks.....take a lighter and burn one end of the cork until it turns black....let it cool down for a second then take that black end of the cork and rub it on your face....once you are done hunting it washes off super easy


----------



## bldtrailer (Feb 2, 2010)

And the burnt part is a form of carbon (scent control suits are made with carbon)


----------



## poorman (Dec 6, 2006)

Picked up a tube today, gonna give it a try.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

jason060788 said:


> I use a cork from a wine bottle....the real cork not the fake plastic corks.....take a lighter and burn one end of the cork until it turns black....let it cool down for a second then take that black end of the cork and rub it on your face....once you are done hunting it washes off super easy


Easiest and most cost effective of an camo facepaint ever.


----------



## Bearboy17 (Sep 7, 2011)

I always got some charcoal bricks laying around, i usually grab one of those. Also an effective form of scent control.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Box wine doesnt have a cork


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

woodyw333 said:


> Box wine doesnt have a cork


:tongue:


----------



## casterpollox (Apr 7, 2010)

mud works great


----------



## #hunter! (Jul 24, 2006)

Had to drink a bottle of wine to get the cork, Damn now i cant find the cork but dont really care right now. Ha


----------



## racer122 (Aug 5, 2010)

No matter how hot I get the lid, my beer bottle top doesn't have the same effect. I think I'll try another.


----------



## ChasePhase (Aug 8, 2009)

Fellas, cmon...its so simple; maybe you need a refresher course, hey!

Halloween make up can be found in every dang store this time of year. pick up some tubes of black, brown and green.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

ChasePhase said:


> Fellas, cmon...its so simple; maybe you need a refresher course, hey!
> 
> Halloween make up can be found in every dang store this time of year. pick up some tubes of black, brown and green.


Yeah, but does the wally-world stuff make you feel sooo good when you drink a whole bottle of it?


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

Huaco said:


> Yeah, but does the wally-world stuff make you feel sooo good when you drink a whole bottle of it?


Kill 2 birds with one stone....get tipsy then blacken the face


----------



## tenpin (Mar 31, 2010)

I mentioned in another thread, I use .69 cent eye liner pencils to break up the ole face outline..


----------



## jason060788 (Jul 14, 2006)

tenpin said:


> I mentioned in another thread, I use .69 cent eye liner pencils to break up the ole face outline..


----------



## y.t. (Sep 17, 2010)

:darkbeer:

Great idea!

done and done.

*burp


----------



## y.t. (Sep 17, 2010)

jason060788 said:


> View attachment 1172493



:tongue::thumbs_up


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

The cork thing works! We use to use this when I was in the Army.


----------



## foreveryung (Mar 18, 2011)

> I use a cork from a wine bottle....the real cork not the fake plastic corks.....take a lighter and burn one end of the cork until it turns black....let it cool down for a second then take that black end of the cork and rub it on your face....once you are done hunting it washes off super easy


You took me back to my early '70's Halloween night activities - burning cork, black face and rotten vegetables. Of course cars were sturdier then. :angel:


----------



## johnt_ms (Jul 9, 2011)

My dog just made some facepaint for ya'll. It won't cost you a dime just bring a stick and a bag and its yours. I laugh everytime I see someone all smudged up. good luck with the make-up!


----------



## y.t. (Sep 17, 2010)

Brother, when stalking up on a wild beast I will take all available advantages that I have access to.


----------



## Trevorfox34 (Aug 21, 2011)

i got 36 head of cow 13 head a chicken! that is the most organic **** right there! And when you ready to start a fire that chicken **** will blow yo ass away! Get ya sum at ya local farm! all bull **** aside.... get you some charcoal bricks or old burnt stump and wipe away or if you have it at your disposal.......get you some chicken ****! haha damn that last bottle really got to me! i should have plenty of corks this year.


----------



## rsbeeson (May 30, 2011)

> My dog just made some facepaint for ya'll


That would work as a cover scent too.:wink:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

I went to Sports Authority and bought several tubes of the "eye black" that ball players use to keep the sun out of their eyes.
Comes in a convenient tube (like a lipstick), and goes on easily.
Cleans up easy too! I use a paper towel to first wipe off the black, and then some soap and water to finish the cleanup.
It was $3.99 a tube and I picked up three, but I think one tube will last me the whole season.
As to application I just put it on ala Duck Commander style, with just some lines to break up the face.
Been doing it this way for over 40 years, before there was such a thing as Duck Commander!!!


----------



## threedeuce (Aug 18, 2011)

Take a lighter to the bottom of a beer... err soda can and you will get a good carbon build up. We used to use it as a prank. Washes pretty easy too.


----------



## threedeuce (Aug 18, 2011)

Baby wipes take off face paint really well. Used them in the Army all the time.


----------



## gabej (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice. 

Real DIY facepaint.....MUD.

Sent from my Rooted HTC Supersonic 4G powered by CyanogenMod7 and Savaged Zen


----------



## 3dshooter2011 (Jul 10, 2011)

I personally dont use this have a camo face mask but you could always use mud


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

I don't mind buying commercial stuff but I can't find anything that I don't sweat off after a hike. How well does the cork method or eye black hold up to sweat?


----------

